# D&D gamer seeking group in Boise Id. area



## Jackylhunter (Feb 29, 2004)

Hello folks, I've recently moved to Idaho, and I'm looking for a weekly 3.0 (or 3.5) D&D group.  I've been playing D&D in it's various forms for almost 20 years.  I'm a bit of a rules junky, I buy most books the day they come out.  I'm also a bit of a min/max'er, but I enjoy roleplaying, when the opportunity arises.

Please reply to this message and let me know if there are any gamers in the Boise Area.


----------

